# Bulk Salt



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Where can I get food grade bulk salt? How do I store bulk salt and what is a reasonable price?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Pure Ocean Sea Salt - Atlantic Sea Salt - 55 lbs. (fine)

No special storage needed. Just keep it cool and dry.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I buy 25 lb bags of salt at Costco for about $4. (food grade). Then I pick up a food grade white plastic pail and lid (paint aisle) from the Home Depot for $4 and then pour it straight in and seal it. Will last forever. Not the 5 gallon white pails, but the half size. It fits snug and perfectly. 

I put up one per year, will have a ton over time.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

We get Redmond "Real Salt" in bulk. It's a sea salt, but mined from a Jurassic age deposit. It's pink from all of the extra minerals, which although it is not iodized like commercial salt, is the big selling point for me. The link I provided goes to the page with the mineral analysis .pdf. It's very interesting.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I prefer sea salt as well. It doesn't turn my canning ventures cloudy and I only use about half as much sea salt in a recipe as opposed to regular table salt. However, I do keep iodized salt around also, just not as much.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

That's good to know. I haven't used sea salt in any canning, but will try it now if there are no unappetizing consequences.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I learned about the "cloudy" thing from someone here some time back. Now I can actually see the beans and peas in the jars.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think well salt or solar salt can work for canning or curing. It's evaporated sea salt and cleaner than rock salt, but not food grade. I'm no expert, but if it can be in your well I have no problem curing a ham with it. It's about $5 or $6 for 80# at Lowes or HD. My local restaurant supply has table salt in 50# bags for $8 or $9. They also have assorted veggies in #10 cans for $4-$6 depending on your choice. Not great, but not bad and no membership fees.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We have also put back a lot of salt of all kinds. To me it is one of the most important, not only for seasoning, but for preserving & canning and barter. If and when things really get rough salt will be more vauable than gold. IMHO


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I too think that salt is something that will be worth more than gold--it was used as currency for many 1000's of years before refrigeration and will be again post SHTF.

The anti-caking ingredients in some table salt is what makes your canning goods cloudy. I also can with sea salt as long as it doesn't have any iodine in it--they taste off and funny to me when I have used the iodized salt in the past.
I have some pink salt that I just love but price wise it is just for special occasions at the moment! I also had some gray sea salt and it is nice too--got it on sale but could not afford to buy it regularly.
MI used to be big in the salt mining industry and I think that if the world goes to heck in a handbag folks will remember that there is a huge deposit of salt under Detroit and that mine will be back up and running again.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you all.


----------



## alienpsychomom (Jul 13, 2014)

*Question for Survival Nut about bucket*

Are you saying that the 2 in a half gallon bucket will hold 25 pounds of salt? Thank you


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

*Himalayan salt*

fyi. If you have a Winco near you, they now carry Himalayan pink sea salt in the bulk aisles. It is $1.27/lb at my store. The same salt is a LOT more expensive at Costco or Trader Joe's. I'm finally able to afford to use the Himalayan salt for all my needs.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We buy Morton salt in 40lb bags at the pool supply store, the same brand of salt you get at the grocery. It says right on the bag that it's fit for human consumption & it doesn't have iodine in it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe it is hard to have too much salt, except when you are lacking in storage space.

Salt, like sugar, doesn't go bad if kept dry and you don't want to put an oxygen absorber in it unless you want a hard rock of salt. When I buy 25 pound bags, I put the bag into a 5 gallon bucket with a gamma seal lid.

I have purchased salt of all varieties, including "no salt." There is a recipe for making your own hydrating drink that calls for "no salt". 

I agree that salt may be worth more than gold in a break down of society.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/morton-iodized-table-salt-4lb-box/156330.ip?navAction=

This for iodine salt, we store both. A farm store will have salt for horses, haven't gotten bulk plain salt yet, just the small containers.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

25 pounds of salt is around $4.00 at Sam's and Costco.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Sam's here is more than that. I bought a bag about 2-3 months ago. Still, it is worth the money, no doubt about it. The price of everything keeps hopping up though. The packaging on a lot of things is smaller, and you still pay more too. Thanks for the heads up on all of this stuff!


----------

